# IVF meds on NHS treatment



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi, just wondering if I will still have to pay for the meds for IVF if treatment is on NHS. I'm am presuming they are not free like norm prescriptions in Wales  but wanted to check. Thanks


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, no it's all free. 
U just pick them up from the in house pharmacy


----------



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------

